# worming with Ivomec??



## nana_4708 (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you withhold feed before are after  you worm calfs he is about 2 1/2 to 3 months old around 100 pds.not sure if he just fat are need worming .Just want to be on the safe side .
How much do I give him.here are afew pictures of buddy the last one was the day we got him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2010)

I know you don't have to withhold feed with giving Ivomec but I don't know dosages.

I can see his ribs and his hip bones are really sticking out so I would say he is definitely not fat.


----------



## mully (Jul 11, 2010)

The dosage is 1 ml per 50 pounds- given orally. Some use the scale 1ml in 40lbs and i think it is a better dosage, Ivermec wormer does not kill tapeworms if any worms are visible use Safeguard and follow the directions. You might want to use a drench on this goat as it is real thin and probably should weigh 7-10 lbs more. You need to get weight on her or she can get real sick ...fast,\.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 11, 2010)

We used the pour-on Ivermetin for our calf and the heifer.  We drew up the amount based on animal weight, just squirted it down the spinal area, wormer liquid is blue so you can see it.  

I really could not think of an easier way to worm an animal!  No fuss, no fight, worked like a charm.  We wormed twice, a month apart to clean them out.  We actually had a lice problem, came with the heifer last winter.  Wormer took care of the problem.

So my advice would be the pour-on type wormer, for good results and no effort.  I purchased the stuff at TSC, does cattle and sheep, for what I thought was a reasonable price.  NOT for use on equines.

One side effect was the white skin on calf was a bit sore, but not the black parts.  Heifer had no soreness on skin from wormer, she is brown.  Both animals have gaining weight steadily ever since.


----------



## DoubleSSRanch (Jul 22, 2010)

goodhors said:
			
		

> We used the pour-on Ivermetin for our calf and the heifer.  We drew up the amount based on animal weight, just squirted it down the spinal area, wormer liquid is blue so you can see it.
> 
> I really could not think of an easier way to worm an animal!  No fuss, no fight, worked like a charm.  We wormed twice, a month apart to clean them out.  We actually had a lice problem, came with the heifer last winter.  Wormer took care of the problem.
> 
> ...


HIGHLY agreed. Easist is the pour on. And also, Ive never given Ivomec orally to cattle, it is an injectable de-wormer.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 23, 2010)

He is definitely not fat.  In fact, he looks likehe could use more groceries.  Is he a pure Holstein or a cross? If he's pure, 100 lbs at three months seems small to me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 23, 2010)

I just saw your post asking what breed his was, so if he's a Jersey/Holstein cross 100 lbs isn't that small.  He still looks a touch thin though.


----------

